# If You're Going to Evart.....



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've got 56 "super modified", #4 Dukes for sale that can be picked up on your way to or from Evart close to US-10, $15/ea.
1/4" square stock OL
1/4" spring pin
9C Pit an Kit installed
#1.5 helper springs(can have originals if wanted)


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey, if the Dukes don't trip your trigger,(pardon the pun) how about some MB650's eh? Got 32 for sale with IL/OL lams and case-hardened trigger & pan edge for $19/ea


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Seldom said:


> Hey, if the Dukes don't trip your trigger,(pardon the pun) how about some MB650's eh? Got 32 for sale with IL/OL lams and case-hardened trigger & pan edge for $19/ea



You getting out of the fleabag trapping business?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fur-minator said:


> You getting out of the fleabag trapping business?


LMAO! Nope, quite the contray, I just bought 7 dozen Jakes! LMAO I have though, quit all the other species! God I love those fleabags! 
Nice to hear from you Fur!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Tell me more about the MB's. How many swivels? Any kind of dip or wax on them? Are you selling them as a single lot or are you selling smaller quantities.

I could always use a few more and I know a guy who wants to get into coyote trapping. He told me two days ago that he want me to help him get some traps because he has already wasted money on junk traps! lol,


I won't be in the area this weekend but may be the following.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fur-minator said:


> Tell me more about the MB's. How many swivels? Any kind of dip or wax on them? Are you selling them as a single lot or are you selling smaller quantities.
> 
> I could always use a few more and I know a guy who wants to get into coyote trapping. He told me two days ago that he want me to help him get some traps because he has already wasted money on junk traps! lol,
> 
> ...


The traps are OS and I added the 3/16" inside/outside lams. I also case-hardened the trigger and pan edge with Cherry Red Hardening Compound from Midway USA . As you can see from the photo there 3 crunch-proof swivels with 2 sets of 2 chain links. plus a connector link They are dyed and waxed, ready to rock & roll right now except for "after waxing" setting the pan tension. They are 3 years old but last year my trapping got stopped quick due to a death in my family and me the executor and administrator so only a few were used last year.

I'll sell them singularly or by any quantity until they're gone!

Click to play


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I will get with you after convention if you haven't sold them yet.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I would be all over those Dukes, they look fantastic, but I am switching over to dogless Montgomery's.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

BigWhiskey said:


> I would be all over those Dukes, they look fantastic, but I am switching over to dogless Montgomery's.


Hey BW, didn't you and I do Duke mods about the same time some time ago? As they say, the 1st thing to go is your memory! LOL

Since that time I added the Pit Pan kits and a 5/16" stop so that it's impossible to hang the 3" diameter pans up on the levers and as you can see in the photo, the pan sits below the jaws so I did all of my #3 Bridgers the same.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Hey BW, didn't you and I do Duke mods about the same time some time ago? As they say, the 1st thing to go is your memory! LOL
> 
> Since that time I added the Pit Pan kits and a 5/16" stop so that it's impossible to hang the 3" diameter pans up on the levers and as you can see in the photo, the pan sits below the jaws so I did all of my #3 Bridgers the same.


Your memory serves you well, yeah I bought a couple dozen and added 1/4" square inside lamination, base plated and upgraded chains and swivels. They are great traps, I just have gotten to where I prefer dogless.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom said:


> LMAO! Nope, quite the contray, I just bought 7 dozen Jakes! LMAO I have though, quit all the other species! God I love those fleabags!
> Nice to hear from you Fur!


Haha the jakes are the cadilac of coyote traps let me tell ya!! Nice very nice!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was hoping you'd deliver them there Seldom


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I was hoping you'd deliver them there Seldom


Yup, I know it'd be easier to sell them at the convention and nobody would have to be concerned about the extra $$ for shipping. Nevertheless, I'll sell them sooner or later.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Haha the jakes are the cadilac of coyote traps let me tell ya!! Nice very nice!!


Boy, you've got that right Kurt!! They are a thing of beauty! I've still got a dozen and a half old square-jawed, dogless Montys that I bought back in the early 70's but I like the Jakes' double-gun notch setup far better. There is one slight problem though, there is nothing I can find on the Jakes for me to change/modify!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Friday I will be on US10 for one mile, Partidge to Garfield. Saturday from Garfield to Evart and back. 
I don't believe that's anywhere near you.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Friday I will be on US10 for one mile, Partidge to Garfield. Saturday from Garfield to Evart and back.
> I don't believe that's anywhere near you.


Yup, you'ed be waaaay west of me. I'm a mile south of the City of Midland-Eastman Rd/US10 exit. Quick and easy for someone coming from the east side of the State (using 75/23) but not so good for those traveling the west side.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom you use those jakes at all yet? Yes they are the cats meow of coyote trapping! I only have a few that i bought to try but conversion is coming! Lol


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I used them in 2010 for first time and then bought some last summer. They are no joke no coyote pulling out of that!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Seldom you use those jakes at all yet? Yes they are the cats meow of coyote trapping! I only have a few that i bought to try but conversion is coming! Lol


Nope,I haven't used one yet but from what I see they re a beautiful trap!
Your "conversion" will probably not happen until all kids are out of the house! I'm keeping all of my "super-modified" #3 Bridgers for when setting in places I don't trust either the property owner not to run over them or others with sticky fingers.

The 7 dozen should be fine getting me through without rewashing & rewaxing BUT if **** happens, I have room for another 3 dozen. I've been using the Dukes and Bridgers for my deep snow trail setting and they work very well but I can see with the square jaw of the Jakes, the Jakes would be even better suited for that type of trapping, hence, the need to buy more.

I mean, can any trapper really have too many traps??


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah you will love them coyote catching machines and avoid skunks with pan tension. My 550's catch every skunk! Lol....i caught several coyotes in them and was well pleased


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I heard some people talking about toe catches with those Jakes


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Possible to get a toe catch with any trap. I have not personally seen it or know of anyone i know that has. Buried deep pan tension is real easy to adjust on these and if done properly they are usually buried deep. Never once heard a complaint on a jake except nothing to modify.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry,I was just trying to yank some chains. I've heard good things about them, just have to hit the lottery to find out.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Haha no worries was just stating what i have seen. Best trap out there period IMO but i agree 100% they are very expensive and not for everyone. I currently own 3! Lol....bought them to test and they sure impressed me. People can use whatever they want it don't bother me. So no worries


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You have any Sterlings yet?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My farmers get an inch and just go chisel plowing, i'd hate to lose one of those.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Sorry,I was just trying to yank some chains. I've heard good things about them, just have to hit the lottery to find out.


LMAO! Otter trapped his 1st fox of the year!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Lol......yes i tried sterlings didn't like them compared ro the jakes....did not like trigger set up gs jakes. Nice trap built like a tank but jakes better and basically same price.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Are the Dukes all sold?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Friday I will be on US10 for one mile, Partidge to Garfield. Saturday from Garfield to Evart and back.
> I don't believe that's anywhere near you.


Ya John, you must be over west of Midland on US10. Yup, too far!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Nope, I've still got them for sale Brian. I haven't really been advertising them. 


Brian S said:


> Are the Dukes all sold?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

How about those Mb-650s? You still sitting on any of those?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've got 23 of the MB650's left and just today I sold 27 of the Dukes which leaves me with 30. The MB650's I double laminated with 3/16" rod AND I case-hardened the pan edge and trigger notch. I need $19/ea for the 650's plus shipping.


----------

